# Augie got his CGC!



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Augie passed his CGC and Therapy dog tests this weekend! I'm so proud of my little guy.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Hooray for Augie!! He sure had a big weekend.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Woo Hoo! Great job guys hope he got something special tonight.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Huge congrats! Celebrations are in order!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Congrats! What an accomplishment.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Well Done!!!
:wavey:


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats Augie! This is a fun expirience for both dog and handler. Congrats again and a job WELL DONE!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! That's a big deal!!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Good work, Augie. How did he feel about you leaving him? That is the part I worry about most ahead of time.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words! Augie did really well on the supervised separation, he's used to me having someone hold the leash while I run off for a bio break. 

It was funny when they did the walking through a crowd exercise as they had two people come in the ring and I could tell Augie was confused as to why the posts kept moving as we walked around them.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Great job, you must be so proud..


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Great job Augie!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations to you and Augie. Job well done.


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Congradulations


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congrats to you and Augie.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

That is great! Congratulations!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW !!!!! Congrats Augie...... what a huge accomplishment for you. We're all so proud of you. I've been off for most of a week and just saw this thread..... so glad I found it.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats Augie, great job!


----------

